

Business jargon lost in translation - MarketingDonut
http://marketingdonut.co.uk/news/marketing/business-jargon-lost-in-translation

======
quant18
The real trick is to learn to communicate entirely in phrases which are
present in the kinds of bilingual corpora that the machine translation folks
feed to their engines.

------
slater
your website doesn't seem to work without cookies

~~~
MarketingDonut
thanks for the tip. will look into it

